# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nierfunctie stoornissen

## lucalu

zijn er meer mensen die zomaar ineens een hele slechte nierfunctie hadden en is er ooit ontdekt waaraan dit heeft gelegen??

groetjes Lucalu

----------


## meneereddie

Hallo Lucalu, 

Dat kan diverse oorzaken hebben. Een ontsteking, een tumor, teveel van bepaald eten of drinken. Een beknelling van de in- en/of uitgang van de nier. Etc..

Urineonderzoek en bloedonderzoek kunnen uitsluiting en een goede conclusie geven. Ben je al doorverwezen naar een specialist? 
Zo niet, meteen vragen. Je nieren zuiveren het lichaam, en zijn absoluut essentieel voor een goed functionerend gifvrij lichaam. 

Laat daarbij ook je bloedsuiker controleren, en hou je ogen in de gaten. 

Groetjes,

----------


## lucalu

bedankt Ed
Ben inmiddels bij een internist en er worden onderzoeken gedaan weer van bloed en urine
bedankt voor je reactie

groetjes lucalu

----------


## meneereddie

Oké Lucalu,

Als je wil, laat dan de uitslagen even aan mij weten.

Ik ben benieuwd!

Groetjes,

----------


## lucalu

misschien ben ik niet op de hoogte van alles hier.heb jij er verstand van ED vanuit je beroep??

vr.gr.Lucalu

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Lucalu,

Nee, ik ben geen specialist, en weet er in principe niet meer vanaf, dan een ander die al een paar jaar op het forum bezig is. Wel werk ik in de zorgsector, da's mijn voordeel. 
Heb je al wat uitslagen? 

Ik hoor het wel.

Groetjes,

----------


## lucalu

hallo Ed
nee ik heb nog geen uitslagen de onderzoeken in urine die ze nu doen duren heel lang en hebben verband met de bijnier,ik heb een bijniertumor gehad en mijn rechterbijnier is verwijderd.Nu gaan ze kijken of er op dit gebied misschien weer problemen zijn.Bloed wat weer is geprikt was denk ik goed anders had ik het wel gehoord.
Moet nog wachten tot eind augustus.

vr.gr.Lucalu

----------


## meneereddie

Lucalu,

Mijn rechter bijnier is ook verwijderd.
Daar groeide ook een Feo uit ter grootte van een tennisbal. Ik weet dus waar je het over hebt.
Maar waarom denk je dat je nier(en) niet goed functioneren? 
Wat is de reden en oorzaak volgens jou?

Ik ben regelmatig op het forum, ivm dit onderwerp.

Kijk er even, misschien kom je iets tegen dat van belang kan zijn.

Klik hier.
Dat is de laatste pagina, en onderaan het leesgedeelte, kun je terugbladeren.


Groetjes,

----------


## lucalu

hallo Ed
ik denk niet dat mijn nieren niet goed werken dat is gebleken uit bloedonderzoek ze werkten nog maar 26% en ik werd acute opgenomen.Maar ze weten niet waardoor

vr.gr.Lucalu

----------


## meneereddie

Lucalu,

Hoe gaat het met je?
Ben je nog in het ziekenhuis?
Wat is de diagnose, en de eindconclusie?

----------


## lucalu

hallo Ed
nou ze weten het niet heb inmiddels alweer in het ziekenhuis gelegen dit keer met hevige buikklachten vermoeden blindedarm of darm ontsteking maar weer geen antwoord.
Nu moet ik naar de MDL arts maar dat is pas eind sept.
wachten maar weer.
groetjes Lucalu

----------


## meneereddie

Erg vreemd dat je pas eind september naar de mdl-arts moet gaan.
Zeker omdat je buikklachten hebt (of hebt gehad) met een vermoeden van de BD. waar nog geen uitslag van is. Je kan proberen of er een plek is begin september.

Hoe is het met je lever?
En met je blaas en plasbuis? 


Groetjes,

----------


## lucalu

met mijn lever is het voor zover ik weet goed.Met mijn blaas deze is erg onrustig had er vorig jaar vreemde onbekende rode plekjes in,de plasbuis is opgerekt.
vr.gr lucalu

----------


## meneereddie

Heb je een normale urine afscheiding? Voel je steken tijdens of vóór het plassen? Het oprekken van de urinebuis is niet voor niets gedaan. Had je er baat bij? De rode vlekjes kunnen met een blaasontsteking in verband worden gebracht. Of een reactie van niet goed functionerende nieren. Is er al gesproken over een (tijdelijke) katheter?

----------


## meneereddie

Heb je misschien ook pijn in je onderrug? Of wat meer aan de zijkanten van de rug?

----------


## lucalu

soms wel inde flanken onderrug niet wel in de buik aan de zijkanten/onderin zeg maar van de nieren naar de blaas.Dit is niet constant naar af en toe.
groetjes Lucalu

----------


## meneereddie

Bij een blaasontsteking is pijn in de rug gewoon. Maar in de buik is wel even iets anders. Dit kan ook een andere oorzaak hebben. Heb je al uitslagen van het onderzoek? 

Groetjes,

----------


## lucalu

Hallo Ed
nee ik moet pas eind sept naar de MDL arts

groetjes Lucalu

----------

